# saxon's last day



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

sent the wrong photo


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful boy! Godspeed Saxon.....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry about poor Saxon. He fought the good fight until the end. You gave him a final act of love by letting him go with dignity. I'm sorry your husband didn't get to say goodbye. Run free at the Bridge, sweet Saxon. He will always be with you in your heart.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Saxon was a beauty. You did a wonderful selfless thing to help him to a better place. I held my Buckwheat, also, I know exactly how you felt. Run swiftly at the bridge, sweet boy. Please tell us more about his wonderful life and post more pictures as you feel up to it . { hugs }


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, and how hard on hubby to not be able to be there.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry Ann. Saxon was a beautiful boy and I have tears running down my face reading your words and poem. I'm sorry your husband didn't get to say goodbye but you did the right thing. Saxon was a distinguished gentleman and lying in his own mess took his dignity. You gave him that back. My thoughts and prayers are with you. It is so hard, I know.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful boy. You really did do that last act of love we can ever do for our pets by sending them to sleep in a kind and comfortable way with his mum by his side. Im thinking of you x


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Saxon. I know how you dreaded this day. Know that you were the best mom he could have had. God bless you both.


----------



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, rest in peace Saxon.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and that DH is not there to support you. You did the right thing. Again, my sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. He was beautiful and I know your heart is breaking, but you did the right thing for him. God Speed, Saxon.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

got the picture so now how do i put words to it please


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry, I know how hard it is. What a beautiful gent x.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful sweet boy. Bravo to you for being able to be with him to the end. I know he appreciated it, but it sure is hard. Just reading it makes me cry. I hope Sasha can help ease the pain. You did the best for Saxon. He wouldn't have wanted to be undignified and I believe was ready to go.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Saxon was a handsome boy. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you had to make that toughest of decisions you ever have to make. I'm glad you had the strength and courage to do the right thing for Saxon. Healing thoughts headed your way from Maine.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

My heart aches for you. The last few days with our Korky I prayed she would just go in her sleep so I wouldn't have to make that decision. I did have to make it, because I couldn't bear to see her suffer any longer. I was fortunate, th whole family went & was with her. We brought her home & buried her in our yard.
Saxon is better because you too were able to make an unselfish decision to help him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It is never easy when we have to let our beloved friends go. Knowing you did the right thing doesn't make it any easier. You will find comfort in your memories of Saxon. He knows that he was loved, that's all that matters.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha's Mom*

Sasha's Mom

You did the right thing for Saxon and you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.
We all hav felt this pain.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Saxon and that your husband wasnt able to say goodbye. He will still be with you in your memories and your heart. Run Free sweet boy.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

You gave Saxon 14 wonderful years of life and in the end you did the most unselfish and kindest thing you could have done. 

I hope you find peace in your heart.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You gave Saxon that most precious gift, release from a body that had failed him. I'm so sorry that the price paid is your heartbreak. May your next few days and weeks find you smiling sometimes at the lovely memories of fourteen years together...


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

so sorry to hear you had to put your saxon to sleep but i'm sure deep down it was the best thing to do. Run free Saxon he is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy. You've done an amazing thing giving him his dignity back and giving him peace.

R.I.P. Saxon, handsome man.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Saxon was certainly a gorgeous boy, so very sorry for you loss, you chose to say goodbye because it was best for him. RIP dear Saxon


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

It always saddens me when I hear about this, but you did the right thing just when he needed you to. You're very brave and have shown him just how much he means to you. Thinking of you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Saxon.
Rest In Peace Saxon


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Saxon needed to go to the bridge today. It's so hard to say goodbye. To me, the ultimate act of faith with a dog whose life we watched over is to end suffering. But it feels terrible, I know. Sleep well, Saxon. You are loved.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

HE was a gorgeous boy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Hugs to you. You did the ultimate act of kindness and love for him to ensure his comfort and well being. being without his big beautiful self must be so hard. You and saxon are in my thoughts and prayers
Sarah


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh I'm so so sorry you lost your friend


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. You've done the kindest thing you could do for him at this point. Most of us know just how difficult that is and hurt for you. Think of him and smile at all of your great memories. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

We are sorry for your loss. It's always too soon but the day always comes. I'm so glad you had him for many years. Run free big dog.
Jerry and Harley


----------

